
Ask HN: Git workflow in local? - sanspace
Anyone collobarate on the same server with multiple devlopers?<p>I have this restricted server where I cannot run a daemon or a simple http server. So, We will have work on the same repo.<p>Is there any established workflow for this? I&#x27;m a git beginner.
======
WorldMaker
Git can work fine with a simple SSH or file location/share remote.

Even (especially) if everyone is on the same machine you would want each
developer to have their own clone of the repository and push/pull between each
other and/or a central clone to exchange commits.

------
Slaul
I'm not sure I understand what you mean.

Do you mean there are multiple developers working in the same local repository
on a server you SSH into?

Or do you mean multiple devs working in the same codebase?

~~~
sanspace
We have an application code (<50 files for now. can grow) that multiple devs
work with. I maintain the master copy of it in a server where git available.
I'm thinking of having version control with git for this codebase.

The other devs should be able to pull and push changes to it. I'm looking for
an optimal workflow that'll save us some headaches later.

